# Rebuilding Spaceliner pedals.



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anybody have a set of those new reproduction Murray/Wald type bow pedals laying around that I could use as sacrificial lambs to reconstruct my original 1964 Spaceliner pedals? Today I took the original pedals, tore what was left of the rubber treads out of the metal frames, straightened them out, and cleaned the rust off of them. They do not look half bad! The kind of rubber tread block I need are the ones where the tread areas, themselves are molded in black and white striped rubber and are of a capital  serif type "I" in cross section. Treads that are in solid black, or white would be okay and acceptable substitutes, as well.

My intention, now is, if I can get a set of new sacrificial pedals is to take the old pedals, using my Dremel grinding wheel tool, grind the rivets off the inside of the pedal frames that holds the outside piece, diamond plastic "jewel" and what left of the rubber treads on. Then I would do the same thing to the new pedals, taking the new rubber treads and installing them in the Spaceliner pedal frames. Then using 4 per pedal, of those Schwinn fender brace "rivet" head screws, reassemble the Spaceliner pedals, making for a very nice, but not absolutely perfect but functional pedal. In the exact form these Spaceliner pedals are in, they are not being reproduced, and the pedals of that type that are being made, none of them have this exact diamond shaped jewel. This is why I learned in this hobby years ago never to throw anything away like this in the case of the remote possibility that they can be repaired or rebuilt, using stuff that does become available later on down the pike.

The fourth picture show an almost NOS pair, what they look like intact with their rubber treads that I bought that are now on my 1963 Murray Strato Flite. These that I want to rebuild are for my '64 Spaceliner project, of which, I've been dragging my feet on lately, I'll admit.

After even more cleaning later on tonight, I got them to even look a little better than what they  did when I first did them this afternoon in that first pic. Here are the subsequent pictures.


Jim.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

Can't help with parts but this would rehab the jewels if needed:


----------



## kevin x (Sep 13, 2014)

It might be easier to find original repalements on Ebay or CABE. 
Also you could probably pop rivet the pedals back together if you find replacement treads.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 14, 2014)

kevin x said:


> It might be easier to find original repalements on Ebay or CABE.
> Also you could probably pop rivet the pedals back together if you find replacement treads.




I *already have* original replacement (NOS) pedals for this that I got in 2012. You can see them in the bottom picture of the first post of this thread. I just wanted to repair these originals, as I think with new treads they will still be very nice. They are not being reproduced, so any pair that can be saved is a plus for this hobby.

Jim.


----------

